# How to ruin your day



## Plumber_Michael (Jul 21, 2013)

This tank was so swollen I had to tear a wall out to pull it from a mechanical closet. Had all but exploded, but luckily the city meter had no check valve. Save yourself the trouble and change a t&p when it leaks, or just paint that bad boy up like a rocket and prepare for lift off

You don't have to be able to spell "plumber" to be one.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yikes------------


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry....but I don't see what the problem is. 

Seems like a natural thing to remove the PRV outlet pipe and install a gate valve.

BTW.....the above comment is about as sarcastic as I can get.....I recall some of the 'tests' Myth Busters did with hot water tanks....they launched a lot better than some of their home made rockets.


----------



## Plumber_Michael (Jul 21, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> Sorry....but I don't see what the problem is.
> 
> Seems like a natural thing to remove the PRV outlet pipe and install a gate valve.
> 
> BTW.....the above comment is about as sarcastic as I can get.....I recall some of the 'tests' Myth Busters did with hot water tanks....they launched a lot better than some of their home made rockets.


They installed the tank in a narrow closet and positioned the t&p up against a wall so it couldn't pop. And putting a valve where a relief valve once was is a silly idea. People like that make me shine in my field though =]

You don't have to be able to spell "plumber" to be one.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

The person that did that should watch these videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF_Wrm-Ns0I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bU-I2ZiML0


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Why even go through all that trouble, just solder a cap right on the end of it and call it a day. :laughing:

This seems like something the mythbusters would do. Funny thing is, this on it's own probably wont do much... BUT *IF* there is a fault that causes too much pressure, that's where the real problem is. A faulty thermostat could have that thing in orbit.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I wouldn't count on it not doing much. It would depend on other factors. Consider a house on municipal water with a backflow preventer (check valve) on the supply. Now happy homeowner installs a water heater without an expansion tank and closes off the TP valve. When the water heater comes on the pressure is going to build. Something is likely to break. Faucet blown apart? Split pipe? It's going to end badly, even if it is not a catastrophic failure of the tank. If it happens when no-one is around..............


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, this valve is strictly for emergency, 99.9% of the time, water never needs to escape. Never seen an install with a check valve at the incoming supply... but if there is one I suppose that could cause weird pressure issues as the water heats, and that valve may be more likely to be needed to drain. In a case where it drains regularly you'd definitely want to lead it to a drain. 

Either way, definitely don't want to block it! It's like not having smoke alarms. Chances are they'll never be needed but you still want them and want to make sure they work!


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> Yikes------------


Lol the best reply! :laughing:


----------



## Lillu (Mar 4, 2014)

Maintenance 6 said:


> The person that did that should watch these videos.
> 
> 
> 
> so true


----------

